# Pontoon Boats



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure this is in the wrong forum, however I was curious about pontoon boats. I have looked at a bunch of them and with the sportsmans expo next sunday I am looking at getting one. A friend of mine bought one from costco last year and swears by it. What should I look for in a pontoon boat, has anyone bought and used the ones they sell at costco? what should I look out for when purchasing a pontoon boat? Any other information on them would be great. 

I plan on using a pontoon boat on places like moon lake, flaming gorge, and things like that.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it float? Is the seat comfortable? Other than that I dont think there is a huge difference.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have looked at the ones at Costco & Sam's & they look pretty good for the price, but one thing that would concern me is the weight capacity. I believe it is 275 lbs, so depending on your size, that may be a little iffy if you are planning on packing much gear, trolling motor, battery, ect. The pontoons look pretty little in diameter, so I would be a little hesitant to put it on a lake such as Strawberry , or one of the bigger waters. Ive had one on a cart more than once, But have decided against it. Im holding out to buy one of those Dave Scadden 10 ft pontoons with the casting deck. But then comes the dilema. Why not put that $800.00 or so into a regular fishing boat :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd recommend an 8 foot pontoon at the smallest. The bigger lakes can get white caps very fast, and the bigger your base, the more stable you will be. 8 feet are sufficient, 9 feet are even better. 10 feet seems a little large getting it around. 

Two design things I'd recommend looking for. First, the material used for the pontoons. The ones at Sams/Cosco have PVC on the bottom, and a cordura on the top. The problem with two different materials is that they expand/contract differently with the temperature. The PVC is better, stronger, more consistent, so get one that the toons are all PVC instead of the combination. The second feature is the structural design of the frame where your oars will go into place. Does it have a solid, welded bar that is attached in at least two places for a solid anchor point, or is it a single pin or post that sticks up. Also consider the angle of the frame by sitting down on the boat with the oars - do they feel more natural with the angles, or will it be awkward to row? 

I have a FishCat 8 footer and like it. I think the best boat for the dollar out there is sold at Sportsmans Warehouse, with their label - the 8 foot or 9 foot - both are all PVC, and have very good construction on the frames. For a very good price. They might have them at the show on a good discount.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have 3 Bucks- like them all- none though are as nice as the 14ft aluminum with a 9.9 Evinrude. I have two Bronco's and and extreme 9ft- they are fun especially on rivers but I have added nada to them except new oar locks and a fish finder and I won't. Again $800 gets you a nifty boat and trailer .


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Sportsmans bucks bags 9 footer. I have on a motor and battery and it gets me around just fine. I weigh about 215. My brother has the same get up as me except he weighs at least 260. He sinks down more than me and cant go quite as fast. I think a big thing to look at is the weight, how much can it hold and how much does the toon weigh itself? I am able to carry mine around a bit if needed, down shores to the water etc, minus battery and motor. Also garyfish gave a good thought, try to get one with the same material on the toons. Good luck with whatever you get and enjoy it!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Right now cabelas has this pontoon on sale for around $800.00. Im hoping to get my tax refund back before they are gone. I think this would be the ultimate toon!










They also have some nice u-shaped pontoons that look pretty nice. Supposedly they fit on a Atv or motorcycle.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody has a pretty sweet set-up listed at KSL

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=487&ad=2819381&cat=196&lpid=


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just checked out the ones at Costco, two-stinking-hundred dollars! That is incredible. I have used my father in law's that he paid about $700 for from SW, the Costco one was much better. The seat on his was very flimsy to where I finally took the back rest off and therefore my back was aching. The pontoon attachment system must have come from Taiwan-cheap crap. The foot rests were very flimsy. Obviously, the costco ones will not compare with ones at 4x - 5x the price, but pretty good for a hack like myself. It had the anchor set up, mount for the motor, transport wheel (I think) oars, etc. It looked pretty decent for the price. Nice thing with Costco is that you can try it, and if you end up not liking the color next year, just return it, similar at Cabela's, but if you end up scratching the box on the way home from SW (from hearsay) you are stuck with it for life, obviously that is an exageration, but a nice option to return if you are not familiar with the different features.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You may also want to look at a pontoon with a lifetime warenty.
They do come in handy!


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

My advice is don't overthink it too much. it's two air bags with a frame in the middle. 
My philosophy is get as much as you can for as little as you can.
I bought two Trout Unlimited 7' pontoons for myself and my wife, and the only regret i have is that I didn't get the 9' because I'm a big fat guy and i added a battery and trolling motor on the back. The 7' still works fine but I think 9' would work better. I can't fathom paying close to a grand for two air bags with a frame in the middle.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I like the back plate on the dave scadden boat (pic on previous page). Mines allready posted in here and like it a lot but I have put a pretty penny into it to make it the way I want it...However, I would rather have the 9' instead of 8' design like mine because it has a lot of weight on it with all the mods. If your not going to put alot of extras on it, an 8' will be fine.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There have been a bunch of threads on this so it may pay to search back through previous threads because some good advice has been given.

I've been pontooning for a long time now, and have tried many styles. The truth of the matter is that much depends on how you personally plan to use the boat. 

1) Do you pull right up to the water's edge every time and drop your pontoon within 10 yards of the shore? If so, weight may not matter too much to you. Personally, I frequently portage my boat from 20 to 200 yards, and weight is a huge concern because I generally carry it myself. So, if you are like me, you want the dry boat to weigh 45 to 50 pounds max. Keep a wary eye, because lots of the boats being sold today have a dry weight of 70, and once you load those with your gear it's a double hernia waiting to happen due to the awkward shape. None of that matters if you just drag the boat off a trailer right at shore though. Steel frames are the heaviest, aluminum is the lightest.

2) Do you plan to mount a motor? Some of the heavier frame boats come all set up w/ motor mount and rear platform. I don't like all the hassle and weight, so I make sure to get a model without all that metal back there.

3) Do you run rivers? Some models have heavier duty pontoon material to withstand scuffing over rocks on river runs.

4) Quad vs. Dual Pontoons: The quads are more stable with a large footprint and lower profile, plus they tend to be less affected by wind. They are also heavy. I like the table top surface of the quads, allowing you to set things down easily and securely, but the weight can be considerable.

5) Can you transport the boat assembled and inflated? If so, design doesn't matter too much. If you need to partially deflate the boat, or even disassemble the frame, make sure it's simple and can be set up quickly.

Those are a few things I think about. My favorite boat for my type of fishing is the 8-foot Buck's Bags Southfork, because it's one of the only boats left with a dry weight of about 48 pounds. Fully loaded I can portage it by myself over reasonable distances, and it's a simple design so that the pontoons, pockets, etc. stay put well even when partially deflated.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought the one from Costco last night. I'll be using half of that economic stimulus check to cover it, but wanted to get it in advance of ice off. It took me a couple hours to set up, but I was really tinkering trying to understand how it works so I will be able to assemble it quickly each time I go fishing. The thing is huge all set up. Keep in mind it looks much smaller set up in that big warehouse! All the parts went together smoothly, and it utilizes a pin system to keep it connected, which means no tools for assembly or disassembly. The thing I like about it is the adjustable seat, foot rests and oar positions. You can adjust it to fit multiple positions easily. Now all this dang ice needs to melt so I can try it out!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I own the costco one and love it, just get yourself a couple of the kirks quick patches to carry around for when you stick a hook in it like I did. I never go out without those patches it only takes me 2 minutes to repair and im back fishin.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Along these lines- 

What kind of pump do you use to fill your toons? Any special adapters or suggestions or tricks to make it easier? I can't store/transport mine inflated.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Get one of those high output, dual action hand pumps with all the adapters on it. They're about $10.00 at Wal*Mart. Can't beat the price and it doesn't take too long to pump up a tube. Multiply that time by 2 or so and you've filled your toon.

...Unless you feel like buying one of those small compressors.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a "gotcha" on the pump question. There are several high volume electric pumps out there which do a great job of inflating a pontoon from 0% to 90% capacity. Few of them have enough power to top them off though, so you end up with these slack 'toons that can fill partially with water and create extra drag.

The foot pumps that you step on seem to be the best at topping off, but they take longer to fill the pontoon from 0% to 90%.

My suggestion based on lots of experience: If you transport your pontoon mostly inflated in the back of a pickup or on a trailer, get a foot pump. You can top off the pontoons very quickly with just a few pumps per side. If you fully deflate or disassemble your boat in transit, you may want two pumps -- one electric powered by your car and one manual to top off.

I even have a high speed raft inflator pump, the LVM 110, which draws so much power it connects directly to the car's battery terminals. It blows up a pontoon from 0% to 95% insanely fast, but still won't quite finish it off, so the foot pump always comes along. The foot pump by itself will work fine, probably 2-3 minutes per side is all it takes but that's 6 minutes off your fishing time, and hey you could have landed 3 trout by then.

Link to an LVM 110:
http://www.boatersoutlet.com/browseprod ... lator.html


----------



## 7mm08 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am also looking to buy a pontoon.What is the brand name
of the one Costco sells.Sams club has one also.Does anyone
know anything about theres? I was thinking about a outcast
cougar but the price is around $650.00.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I pump my toons electricly, but like was said, it doesnt pump them all the way up. I have to top it off with a dual action pump, they are cheap to pick up though. I have filled mine by hand to, which is a little bit more work and takes longer but its all good. I think those costco ones have a special adaptor piece to fill them up, at least my bro in laws does.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Except for winter I can't remember when I have deflated my pontoons. I always take some air out depending on temp and elevation. A nice dual action pump fills up a toon very quickly.
I know that circumstances dictate that many have to take the toon apart to transport but if possible a small trailer is a nifty item.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I've just about worn out my South Fork, and I've loved it. It was old and hammered when I bought it used 7 years ago, and the only thing that's wearing out is the cloth on top of the pontoons. The South Fork IIs use PVC top and bottom. Lately I've been looking around at different brands for a replacement just to see if I like any of them better. But I don't. The South Fork has got to be the best value around for my type of fishing. If you're looking for an 8' boat with single pontoons I don't think you'll find a better boat for under a grand. And they're only $459 at Sportsman's. They're light, sturdy, and very well built. So I'm going to get another one to replace mine. 

For inflating, my boat came with a little nipple contraption that plugs into the boat. But the other end doesn't fit the pump :?: So I got a small length of vinyl tubing from Home Depot (they sell it by the foot, but usually they'll give you a "sample" for free if you ask). The tubing is somewhat flexible and fits over the pump tube and the other thingy.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The pontoon at Costco is by Trout Unlimited. I believe the outfitter series. Sam's sells it for $100 more, Dick's for $200 more.

I bought an electric pump, but the adapter it has is too small to fit into the adapter that came with the boat. Maybe I'll have to rig something up. 

As for transport, I guess I will have to just take it apart until I get a truck!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Except for winter I can't remember when I have deflated my pontoons. I always take some air out depending on temp and elevation. A nice dual action pump fills up a toon very quickly.
> I know that circumstances dictate that many have to take the toon apart to transport but if possible a small trailer is a nifty item.


Kind of ditto.....I have an extra room in the basement I store mine in. They don't need to come apart but I do loosen the straps from the frame so they don't take a weird shape. I release only a little air.....And, I spent some time looking for the right trailer for them. It's a lot quicker getting on the water. BTW....I also registered and insured them both. The trailer is insured with the vehicle..


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought mine at COSTCO last year and love it. It is the same boat as the Trout Unlimited Rogue. http://www.ruggedcreek.com/index.php?mo ... &listing=6 
I was at Costco today and noticed they are selling this same toon in yellow this year. It is heavy as mentioned due to the steel frame but I've yet to carry it very far. The removable wheelbarrow wheel is handy for hauling it to the water. I have carried it fully assembled and aired up in the back of my pick-up and also broke it down into 2 large duffels for those longer hauls with other gear. Sets up in about 20 minutes with a dual action hand pump. I've had mine on Current Creek Res. with a battery & motor, floated the Green River full of gear from the Dam to Indian crossing spending the night along the way. What a blast, float-fish-camp on a toon. I took it up to Stanley Idaho last summer and floated the Salmon river 3 different times. Two of my buddies have the same toon. They love theirs also. Can't beat the price, I recommend the Costco boat for those like me that can't throw $500-$800 at one. Does me just fine. I threw the saved dollars on a fish finder, which I mounted low on the left side of the frame, and a new electric motor for the lakes. Really cool. Get a small web bungee for the cargo rack that makes the float camp thing real smooth. Here are a couple pictures&#8230;..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice set-up Bhiii !! Nice pic's too...good to see you enjoying that...


----------

